# Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?



## scottb80 (Oct 6, 2008)

I recently purchased one of these and would like to set up some communication with an experienced owner.  The unit came with zero manuals, but not zero problems, and being new to RV'ing, would like some advice on the operation of this motor home.  If you own one and are willing to give me a hand, please email me at scottb80[at]gmail.com.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Scott, welcome to the forum.  It's best just to ask your  :question:  here instead of posting your e-mail address.  Spammers get it from forums and RVUSA can do nothing to keep them from sending loads of spam your way.  Bet you will be receiving an offer to get big bucks now :laugh: bet you didn't know you got kin in foreign countries and now they will be hunting you well, maybe not them but someone hunting next of kin :laugh:


----------



## scottb80 (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Thanks for the advice C Nash, but most spammers use BOTS (automated programs) to look for email addresses, they search for the "@" sign in the email addresses, that's why I spelled it out.  I also use a gmail address that I can kill at anytime, and recreate a new one if the spam gets too heavy.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Well, Scott, that may be the case, but spammers also hire folks to go to places to mine the email addresses. They pay them so much per address.

Spelling out the '@' sign is the same thing as using the '@' sign now.  In other words, '@' = 'at' and any other variation.  Remember, we are talking about computer programmers. They really are people somewhere at their really lower levels.  :clown: 

What's wrong with posting your questions right here on the forum?


----------



## scottb80 (Oct 8, 2008)

RE: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Texas,
I have no problem posting the questions here, in fact, here's my first.

The water pump, located under the master bed, looks fairly new, certainly not 16 years old.  When I turn it on, it runs continuously, and the pressure at the taps seems pretty low.  There's not even enough pressure to get the shower head to spray.  Any suggestions on what to look for?  How do these work, do they pressurize the tank with air, or do they just pump water?

My only experience with these is in a rental RV last May, and it's water pump would turn on and off automatically.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 8, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Scott, the pump should cycle on and off or most do.  Have you ran it long enough to fill the h/water tank?  Have you checked for a leak. There is no tank other than the hot water tank so you have water pressure. It should pump up the water pressure then shut off if no leaks or faucetts are on. Mine will cycle some even with a little such as the shower head water running. If it will not shut off with all faucetts, commode of and hot water tank full it's probably bad.


----------



## ironart (Oct 8, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

If you have run out of water and the pump was allowed to suck air then sometimes the lines are full of air as well as the pump.....You will have to purge the air out of the lines......open some faucets while the pump is running and allow the air to escape.......The pump should pick up the water and then operate normally.

Other problem could be a leak  (big one)...look for water under the coach or in closets...listen for a leak in walls etc....

Chelse may be right.....there are little valves (rubber) in the pump and if they are not seating then you have to rebuild them with new ones......
New pumps are expensive and as long as it is running....a rebuild may be all you need...


----------



## murphy5856 (Nov 16, 2008)

RE: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Hi Scott
I have 1990  beaver, there is a switch that control's a solenoid to fill the fresh water tank. If I am not connected to city water and the switch is in the on (open) position it will not build water pressure and the pump will keep running. Hope this helps


----------



## Kirk (Nov 16, 2008)

Re: Anyone own a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master?

Scott, we have a 98 Cruise Master and while our chassis is different, there would be many things in common between the two.

On the water pump issue, I suspect that you have a valve to fill your water tank from the city water connection that supplies water when connected. You probably just connect the hose and then open that tank fill valve? If I am correct, then the problem is most likely that the tank fill valve is open. If that is the case, what happens is that the pump draws water from the bottom of the tank, pumps it into the system where it goes back to the city connection. Since there is a check valve to prevent the water from leaving through that connection, it pressurizes the area and if that tank fill valve is open the water just returns back to the top of the water tank, through that fill connection. As such, the pump will run constantly and it will never build up any pressure to speak of.

So the first thing to do is to check to see if that fill valve is open.


----------

